# Firmware: Sigma 50-100 f/1.8 Art, Sigma 100-400mm Contemporary & Sigma 150-600mm Sport & Contemporary Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 11, 2018)

> *SIGMA 50-100mm F1.8 DC HSM | Art for SIGMA (v.1.01) and Canon*
> 
> (v.2.01)This firmware corrects the phenomenon that the AF performance occasionally becomes unstable when used via SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

